# Private Messaging



## Triple H (Jan 20, 2002)

hey folks. great job on the forums. Thankfully I am able to keep my name

My question is will you enable Private Messaging or are you holding off on that?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 20, 2002)

There's a thread on that somewhere. It's off right now to decrease server load.  It'll go back on in a week or two, along with "who's online."

Good to see you around!


----------



## Grim (Jan 20, 2002)

cool! PMing is always fun...


----------



## Triple H (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks for the quick reply PC. I understand why now. Cant wait to PM people.


----------



## Triple H (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks for the quick reply PC. I understand why now. Cant wait to PM people. It is good to be around here again. Love the new boards. Hey PC, have you ever been to Japan? They have some sweet roleplaying products.


----------



## Andrea Mayfair (Jan 20, 2002)

Originally posted by Triple H:



> Hey PC, have you ever been to Japan? They have some sweet roleplaying products.




Well,I have. And you´re absolutely right!! Pity I wasn´t rich..


----------

